# ~Eventing~ (a poem)



## maddisullivan (Aug 1, 2012)

In dressage, we dance
The truest test of skill
We remember, and we thrill
With looks that can kill

In stadium, we collect ourselves and soar
We only have so long
To prove we are strong
And negativity is wrong

In cross country, we race and we fly
The truest test of bond
We must trust each other 
To make it to the top and beyond.

Eventing, it is the toughest sport of all
Testing trust, bond, skill, and strength
The perfect combination
For a **** good show.


----------

